# Hydraulic problems mf 135 help me



## Sorca Liviu Danut (Nov 24, 2019)

Hello,

Do you think you can help me with advice in connection with a Massey Ferguson 135 on which I have a problem with the hydraulics?
The problem is that the right side of the driver's seat are two levers on the tractor lever outside working properly ie up and down the suspensions and the inside (one from chair) does not work in any of the positions where leaves or try to work with her.
And when the outer lever give the top (to lift the suspensions at maximum) has a strange noise when the suspensions reach the maximum. Lifting is done smoothly and according rabbit or frog lowers or raises uniformly even at idle only when they get up and falls into the frog reacts quite hard until I come down and have that noise (like a crunching).
Could you give me some advice?


Thank you in advance.


----------

